# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  Packet Sniffing چیست؟

## silverfox

خسته نباشید
هم می خواستم بدونم packet sniffing چیه؟چجوری انجام میشه؟man in the middle چیه؟
و اینکه آیا امکانش هست که برای یک آی اس پی بیایم در درخواست های کاربران دنبال یک رشته یا کلمه بگردیم و تک تک بررسی کنیم؟از نظر سخت افزاری برای تعداد یوزر های بالا این امکان پذیر هست؟
************
یه سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم اگه من ندیدم لینک تاپیک رو بذارید ممنون میشم

----------


## Nima NT

> هم می خواستم بدونم packet sniffing چیه؟


دریک شبکه وقتی شما میخوای اطلاعات رو به سایر کلاینت ها ارسال کنی در واقع داری بسته هایی رو ارسال و دریافت میکنی , حالا برای مثال من به عنوان نفوذگر میخوام در شبکه محلی شما نفوذ کنم ( خودم کارمند هستم و به شبکه دسترسی دارم ) , حالا من مجبورم پسوردها رو داشته باشم , شاید هم نیاز به اطلاعاتی از قبیل یوزر ها و ... دارم , فرقی نمیکنه , در این حالت من کل اطلاعات ارسالی و دریافتی در شبکه رو Sniff میکنم , اینطوری کل اطلاعات رو بدست میارم , این کار توسط نرم افزارهای Sniffer انجام میشه و کمی به مهارت نیاز دارن , شاید افراد مبتدی کمی کار کردن با اونها رو سخت بدونن.



> و اینکه آیا امکانش هست که برای یک آی اس پی بیایم در درخواست های کاربران دنبال یک رشته یا کلمه بگردیم و تک تک بررسی کنیم؟


برای اینکار بهتر این هست که از روش Fake Page استفاده کنی , یعنی شما میای و سرور رو هک میکنی و صفحه جعلی خودت رو در سرور قرار میدی , حالا کاربران وقتی میخوان مطلبی رو جستجو کنن , این اطلاعات برای شما ارسال میشه , نحوه ارسال هم معمولا با فعال کردن Mail Server و ارسال ایمیل هست.
سرور یاهو هم به این شکل هک شد.!

----------


## silverfox

مرسی از جوابت Nima NT عزیز
من منظورم از سوال دوم این بود که مثلا آی اس پی من بیاد ببینه من تو چه سایتی می رم و چیکارا می کنم این کار رو برای تمام یوزرهاش بکنه و مثلا تمام کسایی که به سایت فلان دات کام رفتن رو ببینه...امکان داره بشه این یوزر ها رو از بین میلیون ها یوزر جدا کرد با فرض اینکه بعضی ها با پراکسی به اون سایت وصل می شن یعنی با بازیابی پکت های سند و ریسیویه کاربرا ببینه کیا مثلا به فلان جا رفتن؟

----------


## narsic

با سلام
بله  تمام ISP ها از سیستم های گزارش سازی بسیار قوی استفاده میکنن . و این کار رو به سادگی انجام میدهند زمانی که از پروکسی استفاده کنید خیر ثبت نمیشوند البته اونم راه داره اما استفاده نمیشه .
فیلتر شدن سایت ها هم بر همین اساس هستش برنامه های هوشمند سایت های متخلف رو براساس درخواست های کاربران شناسایی و اعلام میکنند .
موفق باشید

----------


## silverfox

میشه توضیح بدید چجوری این همه کاربر رو با این همه حجم اطلاعات تک به تک بررسی می کنه محتویات درخواست ها و پاسخ هاشونو؟در ضمن راهش چیه که از سرور پروکسی لاگ بگیرن که ازش به کجاها رفتن یا خود آی اس پی به طور مستقیم می تونه پیگیری کنه؟

----------


## Nima NT

> فیلتر شدن سایت ها هم بر همین اساس هستش برنامه های هوشمند سایت های متخلف رو براساس درخواست های کاربران شناسایی و اعلام میکنند .


البته سیستم فیلترینگ ایران در این حد هوشمند نیست و به کلمات حساسیت داره , البته سیستم دریافت لینک داره ولی مدیران ISP اونها رو دستی وارد میکنن.




> من منظورم از سوال دوم این بود که مثلا آی اس پی من بیاد ببینه من تو چه سایتی می رم و چیکارا می کنم این کار رو برای تمام یوزرهاش بکنه و مثلا تمام کسایی که به سایت فلان دات کام رفتن رو ببینه...امکان داره بشه این یوزر ها رو از بین میلیون ها یوزر جدا کرد با فرض اینکه بعضی ها با پراکسی به اون سایت وصل می شن یعنی با بازیابی پکت های سند و ریسیویه کاربرا ببینه کیا مثلا به فلان جا رفتن؟


اگر هدفتون مخفی ماندن هست بهترین راه استفاده از اینترنت ماهواره ای هست , در کنار اون میتونید از *** هم استفاده کنید که میتونه به مخفی موندن کمک کنه.

اگر هم هدفتون خیلی خیلی مهم هست , میتونید ISP رو هک کنید و فایلهای ثبت رخداد رو به یغما ببرید.  :چشمک:

----------


## silverfox

هدفم اینه که یکم با روش های ردیابی آشنا بشم
مگه اطلاعات تیکه تیکه فرستاده نمی شه؟(پکت پکت) پس برای بازیابی اونا آی اس پی باید همه پکت های کاربراشو ذخیره کنه تا ببینه چی توشونه ؟

----------


## Nima NT

> مگه اطلاعات تیکه تیکه فرستاده نمی شه؟(پکت پکت) پس برای بازیابی اونا آی اس پی باید همه پکت های کاربراشو ذخیره کنه تا ببینه چی توشونه ؟


اگر برنامه ردیاب رو سرور هم نباشه , همش در ثبت رخداد ثبت میشه و میتونه از این طریق ردیابی رو عملی کنه.

----------


## narsic

> البته سیستم فیلترینگ ایران در این حد هوشمند نیست و به کلمات حساسیت داره , البته سیستم دریافت لینک داره ولی مدیران ISP اونها رو دستی وارد میکنن.


ایران و ایرانی رو دست کم نگیرید  :چشمک:

----------


## once4ever

> مگه اطلاعات تیکه تیکه فرستاده نمی شه؟(پکت پکت) پس برای بازیابی اونا آی اس پی باید همه پکت های کاربراشو ذخیره کنه تا ببینه چی توشونه ؟


درمورد آدرسها باید گفت که تماما لاگ میشن و نه زمان میبره نه حجم زیادی داره
میمونه اطلاعات پکتهایی که از پروکسی یا حتی *** رد و بدل شده. آدرسها ارزش اطلاعاتی ندارند پس اگر لازم باشه پکتها رو جمع میکنند تا به محتویات پیام دسترسی داشته باشند که هم بصورت خودکار واژه ها بررسی میشن و هم دستی. اینجا سرعت نت ممکنه گاهی بصورت محسوس بیاد پایین (نمونش هم که میبینید) و چون همه محدودیت پهنای باند دارند پس حجم اطلاعات مشکل ساز نمیشه.
البته بعضیها برای مخفی بودن مکالماتشون میان .... انجام میدن.
در مورد ایران چون زیاد در جریان اینجور خطرها! هست پیشرفت خوبی تو این زمینه داره خوشبختانه ;)

----------

